# Ícones Meteorológicos



## ecobcg (23 Nov 2011 às 11:45)

Boas,

No intuito de colocar no futuro novo site principal da Câmara de Lagoa, um ícone (gif) meteorológico correspondente às condições actuais do tempo e aos dados em tempo real da estação do Sitio das Fontes, pediram-me para arranjar uma relação entre os vários ícones existentes e os correspondendes parâmetros e valores lidos na estação. A ideia é aparecer automaticamente determinado ícone, de acordo com os valores de alguns parâmetros lidos na estação.

Qual a melhor forma que acham para atribuir os vários ícones de acordo com os vários parâmetros lidos pela estação? Ou quais os parâmetros mais correctos para fazer depender desses o ícone a colocar?

Um exemplo de ícones a aplicar:






Do tipo, para aparecer o ícone da nuvem, quais os parâmetros e respectivos valores que vou considerar para que apareça automaticamente esse ícone?

Ou, uma vez que o Weatherlink faz ele próprio uma avaliação dos vários parâmetros e até coloca uma mensagem na consola e no próprio Weather Bulletin, com a "previsão" para as próximas horas, poderei fazer depender o aparecimento de cada ícone de acordo com a mensagem da estação?

O que recomendam?


----------



## Ancorensis (11 Abr 2012 às 10:44)

Bom dia,

conseguiu resolver a situação? 

Estou com o mesmo "problema", temos uma Davis VP2, na consola apresenta um icon para a previsão mas via código não consigo que ela me retorne esse icon, apenas o texto da previsão mas não sei até que ponto é correto apresentar um determinado icon apenas em função deste texto (previsão), se me poder ajudar nesta questão, agradeço.

Obrigado.

Cumps.


----------

